# Echo on sale 4/19/16



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks like the Echo is on sale today for $153.71 (seems an odd price).


Mumbles
I don't need another one. I don't need another one.


----------



## DawnB (Sep 10, 2010)

The Tap is also on sale today only, for $111.01

The Dot is not on sale tho.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks DawnB! I totally missed that. And I can somewhat justify a Tap purchase since I don't have one yet


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Sale = ordered two!    One is a BD gift for a friend and one is gift for me (2nd Echo).


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh my gosh! I love my Tap, but can see the advantages of the hands free Echo in the kitchen. I will ponder it a while, but not for too long!


----------

